# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Livres >  [Livre] Oracle et XML - Dveloppement d'applications

## Invit

*Oracle et XML - Dveloppement d'applications
*
**



> XML est bel et bien devenu le format privilgi pour les changes et l'intgration de donnes. Oracle ne s'y est pas tromp et a rapidement rendu sa plate-forme de dveloppement Internet entirement compatible avec XML.
> 
> Le volume croissant des changes de donnes htrognes entre entreprises, voire  l'intrieur d'une mme entreprise, conduit le dveloppeur de services web  laborer des applications capables de profiter de l'universalit de XML et la puissance des outils Oracle.
> 
> Steve Muench est l'un des rares experts qui connaissent aussi bien les deux mondes. Son exprience lui a permis de construire son ouvrage  partir d'applications pratiques mises en uvre autour des techniques les plus fiables.
> 
> Il propose un grand nombres de techniques d'accs aux bases de donnes via XPath et XSLT, Java et PL/SQL. Il montre comment tirer parti des outils Oracle ddis comme XML Parser, XSLT Processor, XSQL Pages, XSM SQL Utility, interMedia, Advanced Queuing et JDeveloper.
> 
> Les dveloppeurs en Java et PL/SQL trouveront dans cet ouvrage comment utiliser les standards XML en accord avec leurs bases de donnes Oracle.
> ...


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

